

PureVPN facing legal issues? - kermitten

Recent mail from PureVPN. I hope it goes well for them, but watch out...<p>Dear customer,<p>I&#x27;m sorry to inform you that due to an incident we had to close your account permanently. We are no longer able to run an anonymization service due to legal issues we are facing.<p>We had to handover all customer’s information to the authorities unfortunately. They might contact you if they need any details about the case they are working on. The following information was handed over: your name, billing address and phone number provided during purchase and any documents we had on file (for example scan of your ID or driver’s license if you have provided these to our billing department).<p>We are also sorry we are not able to refund you, however if you wish your money back, please open a dispute on PayPal or file a chargeback with your credit card company. This is the only way we can refund you as our bank account is frozen during this investigation. We recommend you to do this as soon as possible as we can&#x27;t guarantee all customers will get their money back.<p>We apologize once more this had to happen.<p>Yours sincerely,
Uzair Gadit
PureVPN founder
======
itspurevpn
Hi Guys!

Thank you for your support here on ycombinator!

Yes it was a fake email sent to PureVPN Customers. However, our VPN service is
functioning 100% fine and there is no interruption whatsoever.

While we are further investigating the actual cause. Please check out our blog
for further clarifications and updates:

[http://www.purevpn.com/blog/fake-email-to-clients-
update-1/](http://www.purevpn.com/blog/fake-email-to-clients-update-1/)

We are also keeping our customers updated every minute through our Twitter
channel. Please follow us on twitter @purevpn for further updates.

Thank you everyone!

PureVPN Team!

~~~
kermitten
Good to hear you are not closing down! :)

------
thekos
They are claiming, over their twitter account, that the email was faked:

[https://twitter.com/purevpn/status/386700121053736963](https://twitter.com/purevpn/status/386700121053736963)

~~~
workhere-io
_Guys, email tht u received is a fake. v r NOT closing down nor hav ANY legal
issue of ANY sort._

Wow. I seriously would not pay any money to a company that communicates like
that.

~~~
gbraad
So, compromised instead... Seems I am not the only one thinking this.

[https://mobile.twitter.com/TeamAndIRC/status/386703066285633...](https://mobile.twitter.com/TeamAndIRC/status/386703066285633537)

Especially if only account owners have been mailed (which I am not, BTW). And
what is up with the unprofessional response on twitter: V r ?

------
mattip
From a naive reading of their privacy policy [0] it seems they also keep a
history of sites visited, and make this available to third parties. That
doesn't sound like "anonymizing your locality" except to your local ISP, and
only if your local ISP or government never asks PureVPN for the info.

[0][http://www.purevpn.com/privacy-policy.php](http://www.purevpn.com/privacy-
policy.php)

~~~
tmikaeld
I have said this time and time again, the only way to be properly safe when
using a VPN is if the supplier can guarantee that NO logs at all are saved -
of course, no one can guarantee that without showing you the system.

Setting up your own private fully encrypted (Harddrive) OpenVPN is quite easy
and the only "secure" alternative.

~~~
hack37
>> Setting up your own private fully encrypted (Harddrive) OpenVPN is quite
easy and the only "secure" alternative.

You are misunderstanding the reason people use these services. They use it to
stay anonymous because many people use it and it is harder to distinguish what
traffic belongs to what user.

If you setup your own vpn server, encrypted or not, it defeats that purpose
because one could just listen on the other end.

